
Facebook images broken, Instagram and WhatsApp struggling too - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/facebook-images-broken-instagram-and-whatsapp-struggling-too/
======
craftyguy
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20346093](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20346093)

